# Is "add to xxxx's reputation" the same as "thanking"?



## lava (Jan 26, 2010)

I ask because it's not immediately obvious. If I rep somebody (clicking the little scale) does it show up as a "thanked" under their avatar?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 26, 2010)

I believe the "Thanked" number under the avatar is the number of threads created by that member that have been thanked. So, yeah, rep and thanked are different.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 26, 2010)

They also give differing amounts of rep too, I think specific + rep on a post gives more rep points than thanking a thread.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

On an original post not in OT, there's a little thumb on the bottom far right hand side of the post. That's thanking a post.


----------



## lava (Jan 26, 2010)

So I checked out a thread in General Music Discussion. I saw the thumbs-up icon on the original post that allows me to thank the OP for the thread, but I see no way to thank somebody for a post later in that same thread other than by clicking on the little scale under the names. So I take it the little scale is how it's done?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## lava (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks! I think I get it now.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

Also, Scar Symmetry is correct about the rep thing... The thumbs up always gives +5 rep points no matter what, whereas actually clicking the scales has more (or less) effect depending on the person giving it and how much they have.

EDIT: so say Rick gave you specific rep using the scales, it would probably give you more like +20 points because he himself has so much


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> EDIT: so say Rick gave you specific rep using the scales, it would probably give you more like +20 points because he himself has so much



Yep.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

I think I give about 11 or so?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 26, 2010)

Damnit, Rick, you need to give me more positive Reps! Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile. ROFL.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2010)

But if Demoniac reps you, you lose reps cause he sux


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

I know Huf gives like 70000 (21?) points of rep.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

Pfft. Though I don't quite understand how positive rep from Metal Ken works


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Damnit, Rick, you need to give me more positive Reps! Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile. ROFL.



I'm gunna jump in on this too. Agile>Everything. Including women.



Demoniac said:


> Pfft. Though I don't quite understand how positive rep from Metal Ken works


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

^ It's true... his bar is so far in the red its... well, very red  How _can_ he give pos rep?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

Petrucci only knows what were to happen if Ken gave you neg rep.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

You get positive rep?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Damnit, Rick, you need to give me more positive Reps! Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile Agile. ROFL.





Prydogga said:


> I'm gunna jump in on this too. Agile>Everything. Including women.



You guys crack me up.

Rep.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

Agile?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> Rep.



Wow, I just gained one more full green square to my bar and I'm apparently a "glorious beacon of light" now.  Rick, you must be a wizard or something.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

Like you don't even know.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

Rick I think you give exactly 20 points, thanks


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy shit he gives 30 points exactly


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yeah it is 30!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

I only give 10  I'm clearly not cool enough.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 26, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I only give 10  I'm clearly not cool enough.




Where are you guys getting these numbers?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

Check the rep of the person before and after.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 26, 2010)

^ This. I was on 4595, now i'm on 4625


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2010)

Agile sux!


----------

